# unknown young (pics)



## danschwo (Oct 23, 2011)

hey guys an gals 
so my bro has a great tank and loads of small tanks for fry and young he gave me some Protomelas Taeniolatus (red empress) young and also Dimidiochromis compressiceps (malawi eye biter) but there is one little guy i dont know what it is it is larger then the other young and the markings are different .
any way here are some pics hope you can help thanks 
dan .


----------



## mxg5299 (Oct 9, 2012)

If its is as yellow as it looks in these pics, it might be a bumblebee cichlid. I mainly got that from your last picture.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

mxg5299 said:


> If its is as yellow as it looks in these pics, it might be a bumblebee cichlid. I mainly got that from your last picture.


 :-? Its iether an Aulonocara or an Aulonocara hybrid. Yes?
Kind of throws into dought the purity of the guys shown in pic three. opcorn:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Which might be otherwise mistaken for pure Protomelas taeniolatus juveniles.


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

24Tropheus said:


> mxg5299 said:
> 
> 
> > If its is as yellow as it looks in these pics, it might be a bumblebee cichlid. I mainly got that from your last picture.
> ...


+1. I do not think this is a bumblebee. The body shape/jaw really points to an Auloncara type.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Yellow on the belly looks similar to my juvie bi-colour 500.

Definitely a peacock but my guess is a stab in the dark. Needs more time, if its a girl you will never know.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Definitely not a Bumblebee (P. crabro - mbuna). Does your brother breed any peacocks (Aulonocara species)? At this size/age the only way you'll know for sure what it is will be to go back to the place you got it and try to find out what was bred. If that doesn't work, it will be several months before it starts to display any identifyable traits. And as was mentioned, if it's a female you'll probably never know.


----------



## danschwo (Oct 23, 2011)

24Tropheus said:


> mxg5299 said:
> 
> 
> > If its is as yellow as it looks in these pics, it might be a bumblebee cichlid. I mainly got that from your last picture.
> ...


 those are definitely red empress in pic 3 they came from a pair my bro separated so they would breed ...
thanks for the reply's guys will just have to wait and see it is definitely an aulonocara will keep it updated anyways 
thanks again D


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

danschwo said:


> ]
> those are definitely red empress in pic 3 they came from a pair my bro separated so they would breed ...


The two fish with the unknown aulonocara? They are most certainly not red empress. Besides, these aren't pairing fish, and if you attempt to seperate such fish, you run a strong chance of having the female killed.


----------



## thomasj1990 (Sep 21, 2012)

This is Alunocara stuartgranti through and through.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

thomasj1990 said:


> This is Alunocara stuartgranti through and through.


Dunno how you can say this. Hybrids can look like either parent. Unless they were kept single species and variant per tank we can only say kind of looks like one of the _Aulonocara stuartgranti_ variants at best. I guess poor spelling does not make a post highly suspect but it kind of does not improve it. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## bcshepard (Sep 20, 2011)

I have some bumblebee fry that are smaller than that.. their color is more lively and can tell the species quite easily.. Doubting its bumblebee.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It isn't a Bumblebee. About 0% chance, based on it looks completely different, isn't yellow, has a different head, isn't a Mbuna, and doesn't look anything like a Bumblebee other than being a Malawi cichlid.

The fish looks like Aulonocara. You would have to know what the parents are to guess much beyond that, or if it is a male and colors up fully.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

gonna throw out a sunshine i had a small one i gave to my buddy to make room for fish i didnt end up getting and when i first got him he looked like that and still has a darker greenish yellow to him . so i say sunshine


----------

